# A Good Ride, But Boy Were My Feet Cold!



## G2EWS (13 Oct 2012)

Hi All,

Did my most ever this morning, 23.47 miles. Across the Salisbury Plains then back via the back roads.

It was a great and fun ride although my back did feel it, with the stones on the tank tracks. Having said that, a few weeks ago and I would have been in agony. My core has toughened up so well I am rarely getting back problems with the two discs embedded in my spinal cord.







On the way round my feet started going numb again and I had to get off and jump around to get some feeling back in them. 

When I got back I could hardly walk. After carefully taking my shoes and socks off, I realised my feet were dangerously cold. I suffer with cold feet anyway. So I think this has proven I really do need to keep the overshoes on at this time of the year. During the week, whilst commuting I have had them on due to the wet and had no problem with my feet.

Apart from that, it was a great ride.

Regards

Chris


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Oct 2012)

Northwave, specialized and shimano all do winter boots, you will have to check if theya can be used with your pedals and / or cleats.

I have the Northwave road boots and they keep me warm down to 2 or 3 degres, and probably colder but i wuss out.


----------



## musa (14 Oct 2012)

felt the same today and the slight drizzle and wet streams didnt exactly help neither


----------



## Milo (14 Oct 2012)

I like you live very near the plain. Am I right in thinking that the byways that skirt on the edges of the military areas are accessible all year as long as you stay on them?


----------



## G2EWS (14 Oct 2012)

Milo said:


> I like you live very near the plain. Am I right in thinking that the byways that skirt on the edges of the military areas are accessible all year as long as you stay on them?


 
Hi Milo,

All the byways are open all year round. You have restrictions on going off the tracks and must NEVER pick up anything you don't know what it is! Saw a group of guys in a 4 x 4 being watched by some military types as they went off the track and started walking over the fields. Looked like they wanted a picnic!

Regards

Chris


----------



## gary in derby (17 Oct 2012)

wrap your feet in cling film. keeps toes nice and toasty.


----------

